# Hi, I'm Linda and live in Kent in the UK.



## Lindajoy (Sep 6, 2015)

I have recently bought myself a Brother knitting machine along with lots of accessories and can't wait to produce my first item. I am finding things very difficult and do not have anyone to help out explaining and helping out with my problems.

Is there anyone on here who lives anywhere near me or knows of a group close by that I could join for support please.


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

Lindajoy said:


> I have recently bought myself a Brother knitting machine along with lots of accessories and can't wait to produce my first item. I am finding things very difficult and do not have anyone to help out explaining and helping out with my problems.
> 
> Is there anyone on here who lives anywhere near me or knows of a group close by that I could join for support please.


don't know of any groups just wanted to say hi and to tell you how nice your county is many years ago spent school summer camp there britmaid in tx


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Linda, welcome from Birmingham. I don't know anything about Knitting Machines, but just wanted to say welcome.

Jenny x


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Linda, just to let you know there is a "machine knitting" section that you can sign up for. Just go to the main page and click on all topics and you can then subscribe to it.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Wish I could help but I know nothing about machine knitting. Surely there is someone near you that can help. Welcome to this wonderful forum. If you cannot get help here, I doubt if you can get it anywhere. Is there anything on YouTube about machine knitting?


----------



## Lindajoy (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you for your response, I know it seems unbelievable not being able to find a group anywhere nearby but that is how it is. I have advertised on a local website for help but to date haven't received any replies. It's a little difficult as far as U Tube goes I currently don't have access to the site and I'm not good with computers to know how to get on there. I'm a little wary about joining things like Facebook and U Tube. (Think it might be my generation, I'm almost 70)


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome to KP from Texas. Sorry, I know nothing about machine knitting but hope you find help.


----------



## Fi-Fi (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Linda welcome to this great forum from sunny Vendee, France, there will always be someone who can help or advise you, hope you enjoy KP!


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

Lindajoy, you have found a group, you just don't know it yet. 

But first, welcome to KP, where real humans share this type of life.

Now that you are in this site, (KP) Scroll up to the top of the page, you should see that the 3rd line down starts with a link "my profile" click on that link.

Below the "Your Statistics" section there is a heading "sections" This is where you want to focus. 

at the bottom of this section is this statement "You can see the list of all sections on the forum and subscribe/unsubscribe here."

the word "here" is a link. Click into it.

Here is where you choose which sections of the KP site you will be included in.

The 10th link down (on my screen) is the machine knitting link. click to subscribe to that section, and any others that may strike your interest.

Then introduce yourself to the machine knitting gang, and you should be on your way to learning what you need to know, and finding a lot of enjoyment.

But please be sure and let us all know how you are doing from time to time.

Joan


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome from upstate NY. There is a great group of ladies here who use knitting machines they will be able to help you out I'm sure.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP forum... :lol:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Check the Guild of machine knitters for clubs nearby

http://www.guild-mach-knit.org.uk

Definitely join Facebook, look for the group Machine Knitting, the closed group not the community one

If you have a chunky machine join the Bulky and Midgauge group

Plenty of people your age and over on these groups lol!


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, 
I am in Norfolk. Go to the Guild of Machine Knitters sit. There are people that MK IN Kent ! If you need more help via contacting them pm me.


----------



## Glynisr (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Linda
I live in the West Midlands and have found the knitting Machine section has taught me so much everyday a new nugget of information to help me to improve. I also use the Diana Sullivan videos on utube.

Have fun,
Glynis


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Linda welcome from Dudley i am a machine knitter and have been for many years but i knit on a Silver Reed Electronic I don't know anything about the Brother Machine if you look on the web i am sure you will find someone that dose classes near you Joan


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Linda, what model Brother have you got, have you got the manual? If not there are sites where you can download one for free, easy if you have managed to get on this site, ie no harder. I have a couple of punchcard brother machines.


----------



## cricknitter (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Linda

There are machine knitting clubs in Kent. If you look at The Guild of Machine Knitters website www.guild-mach-knit.org.uk you will find a list of the ones we know. con Email Val Leaver the clubs co-ordinator for contact details. Hope this helps and welcome.

Pat (cricknitter)
Long Buckby Machine Knitters www.longbuckbymk.com


----------



## cricknitter (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Linda

There are machine knitting clubs in Kent. If you look at The Guild of Machine Knitters website www.guild-mach-knit.org.uk you will find a list of the ones we know. con Email Val Leaver the clubs co-ordinator for contact details. Hope this helps and welcome.

Pat (cricknitter)
Long Buckby Machine Knitters www.longbuckbymk.com


----------



## Hanert (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi. I live in Medway and there is a class in Rochester. I don't know where in Kent you are but maybe try a search engine? Good Luck x


----------



## arthurine (May 21, 2013)

Hi Linda,
Welcome from Spain. My parents live in the Midlands, a bit to far away from Kent.
Take your time, and one day everything will just fall into place. Start on something really easy, as positive results will boost you to the next stage.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Linda welcome to the group from Derbyshire.
What part of Kent are you in and what model of machine do you have?


----------



## benjamina (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Linda.
Welcome. I live in Scotland. There is a magazine Machine Knitting Monthly.
There is a list of clubs listed at the back of the magazine. Where about are you in Kent and I could see if there is one listed or you might want to phone the editor Anne Smith. Telephone Number 01628 783080.

Ella


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Hi Linda welcome to the group from Derbyshire.
> What part of Kent are you in and what model of machine do you have?


I'm in California near Los Angeles, but I too was wondering what part of Kent she's in. Been in that area twice... Love the trip from London to visit Leeds Castle, and Canterbury, of course.


----------



## Sheltienut (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Linda, I did exactly the same as you, but it's a steep learning curve! Start at the beginning of your user manual and work through it, make sure you can do one thing properly before you move onto the next. Check your machine is clean, oiled, no bent needles and has a good sponge bar. I didn't when I started and it caused a lot of frustration, I thought I was doing something wrong because it wouldn't work properly. I found Diana Sullivan's videos on YouTube very helpful, and so are all the wonderful and knowledgeable people on this site! If you don't try to run before you can walk you will be producing lovely things in no time!


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello Linda, I know nothing about knitting machines , but I see that you have had lots of answers and help. Welcome from Essex. :-D


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello! I live in Kent too (a village near Sittingbourne). I don't know anything about machine knitting but I tried Googling "machine knitting lessons kent" and "machine knitting courses kent" - lots of stuff came up. You could try doing the same.


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome from the Panhandle of Texas. You don't have to "join" Youtube. Just go to www.youtube.com - then put in "machine knitting"; or "Diana Sullivan"; even the brand of machine you have in their Search Engine. You will be amazed! It's free and full of helpful information. It's like having a private tutor. Be sure to check "sponge bar" on there -- your machine may need a new one to knit properly. They are sometimes called, "needle retainer bars". I think you will feel comfortable and wonder how you did without youtube.


----------



## Muriel C (Dec 3, 2011)

Go here. http://www.diananatters.blogspot.co.uk Diana Sullivan, you will find all u need to know here from setting up your machine and making yourself something. Just look down the left hand side of the page for beginners knitting.


----------



## ACR1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Have a look at the Guild of Machine Knitters site http://www.guild-mach-knit.org.uk. There's lots of stuff about machine knitting you might find useful (even if you're not a member) and I know there are a number of enthusiasts in Kent. The Guild had its annual get-together in Kent this year (June) and the Swanley club helped with the catering (lovely cakes, guys!) and showed off some of their work. There are also clubs in Palmarsh, Dover and Deal, and probably lots more that aren't yet on the radar, so you should find some fellow knitters soon.

Good luck!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Linda


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi Linda Welcome sorry I don't know anything about machine knitting but I also live in Kent just outside Maidstone where are you?


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

I want to welcome you to KP. 

You already got some good advice. I learned to machine knit by You Tube mosltly and the manual. Diana Sullivan is great for the basics especially. It is/was slower for me to learn than would have been when I was younger a few years ago. You can watch a video as many times as you need to. You can stop it and go back. However, if you find someone to teach in person, so much the better

Machine knitting is a lot of fun. Do not give up. You can always post questions on KP forum.


----------



## skitt53 (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome to KP! Like you, I live in an area (in California, USA) where there seem to be no other machine knitters. It's a bit more of a challenge to learn, but who doesn't love a challenge? I don't know what we ever did before Youtube videos came along. Also there are a few machine knitting workbooks by Tami Nobuyuki that I've found very helpful. They come up on ebay from time to time. The KP machine knitting group is great help and support too!


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

There used to be a lot of clubs in Kent.
I was a clubspeaker before my stroke.

P.M. me and I will send you some contacts who may still be involved i MKing.

Maggie Andrews. Harlow. Essex. England


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

welcome from somerset hope you get to find some help


----------



## dunsearchin (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Lindajoy, I also live in Kent. Where abouts in Kent are you? Welcome to K/P. I only joined a couple of months ago and I'm completely addicted. The people are so friendly and helpful that you feel like you know them. What Brother machine have you bought, what's the model number? Hope you get sorted soon with the machine but at least you are getting a good welcoming!


----------



## Neubauerv (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi,
I feel your pain. I thought I would automatically understand how to use a knitting machine as I know how to knit by hand. Not true.

However, I have the great good fortune to live in a city, Cincinnati, Ohio, USA, where we have an excellent teacher. I suggest to you that you get her book, MACHINE KNITTING, on Amazon. It will teach you the basics of machine knitting. The book seems pricey but it includes a DVD and is worth the cost in my opinion. Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Knitting-Injoo-Kim/dp/0130307408/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1441644126&sr=1-1&keywords=Ruth+burbank
You might also want to consider the books by Susan Gualiumi, http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=Susan+gualiumi.
Perhaps these books are in your library.

I'd also suggest googling for machine knitting groups and checking with a UK knitting machine retailer to try to find a group near you.

Cheers and good knitting. Vickie


----------



## Ritaweijers (Mar 30, 2015)

Welcome from Holland


----------



## Lidia (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome to KP. ACR1 is right about the knitting clubs in Kent. If you PM me which area your nearest to I'll send you contact details.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to Knitting Paradise. Don't hesitate to ask questions even if you feel they are dumb questions as you never know who else may need the answer also. There are many resources for learning as others have mentioned, not sure if anyone mentioned that you can go to Yahoo and do a search for knitting machine groups or type in Ravelry.com and join any of these groups for free. 
Let is know every now and then how you are getting on.


----------



## smartiedriver (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello lindajoy,

I live in Sussex and have both a Brother 965 electronic knitting machine and my old favorite a Bother 830. I have ribbers for both machines and a lace carriage for them as well.
Send me a message privately and I`ll give you my email address then you can ask me anything you need about nthe knitting, if I can help you I will.


----------



## honeysgranny (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Linda,
Looking on the Guild of Machine Knitters site there are 2 clubs in Kent. Look at guild-mach-knit.org.uk for lots of useful info.
We had our national guild day in Kent this year and both of these clubs were very friendly. 
Dover and Deal	Whitfield Machine Knitting Club meets 3rd Monday 7.30-9.30pm.
Swanley	Yarnbreak Machine Knitting Club meets last Tuesday 7.30-10pm.
I hope this helps
Hazel Green Committee chairman Guild of Machine Knitters


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Florida USA!

As you can see by now, you're definitely in the right place!
Joining a club will be great and inspiring, but don't forget this forum for your daily "Home Base".


----------



## knitty1212 (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.guild-mach-knit.org.uk/inyourarea/clubs.php

Go to this link there are 3 groups under Kent scroll down. Maybe contact one nearest to you


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Linda
Jumping aboard to welcome you to the world of machine knitters. 
Any help I can give you, please ask.
Val Thorn
Berkshire Regional Officer
Guild of Machine Knitters


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Lindajoy said:


> I have recently bought myself a Brother knitting machine along with lots of accessories and can't wait to produce my first item. I am finding things very difficult and do not have anyone to help out explaining and helping out with my problems.
> 
> Is there anyone on here who lives anywhere near me or knows of a group close by that I could join for support please.


Welcome, Linda! I was Ramsgate for a time, teaching. It's a lovely part of the world. Sorry I dont know anything about knitting machines. I always wanted one but don't have the space. Good luck, and glad to have you with us.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Linda,welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Linda, try the Guild of Machine Knitting, they have lists of all the Machine Knitting clubs in the UK. They also have lists of tutors in various areas. I'm sure they would be able to help you, just look on their website.
I live in North Cornwall, UK and I know what you mean about a lack of machine knitting clubs. The one I went to until last year, closed down, and there isn't one close enough to me now.
Good luck.
Lesley


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome from South Carolina in the U.S. I'm sure the first question will be what model Brother do you have? Do you have a manual? Have you cleaned your machine and installed a new sponge bar also called needle retainer? I'm a new MKer, but there are many experts who are part of this group.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Linda and welcome to KP from Newcastle Australia.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello from north east of England x you will love this site, I don't know anything re machine knitting but there will be others who can help xx


----------



## WestfieldWin (May 14, 2013)

You may still be able to purchase a magazine called "Machine Knitting Monthly" at your newsagents, not all carry it, and it varies between branches, but if so they carry a list of clubs and you may find some useful information in the adverts .Hope you do succeed in finding help, we need every knitter we can get.


----------



## Lindajoy (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your response. Sorry it has taken me so long to get back but I am struggling with this new computer.
Now to answer some of your questions:
I live in Biddenden, Kent a small village not too far from Tenterden. Leeds Castle is on my doorstep. The places in Kent that I have found with knitting clubs are quite a way from me i.e. both Swanley and Rochester are in excess of an hour by car and I am 30 minutes drive from the M20 motorway.
My machine is a Brother 950i, I do have a ribber and lots of other accessories which I have yet to discover just what they are for. 
There have been a couple of messages saying "PM me" can anyone tell me how to do this please.
Once again thank you all so much, it is very encouraging to have so many people offering help.


----------



## Muriel C (Dec 3, 2011)

You said: have been a couple of messages saying "PM me" can anyone tell me how to do this please.
Once again thank you all so much, it is very encouraging to have so many people

Click on the persons name that you want to PM and their profile will pop up, then click " send private message" that's all there is to it.


----------

